# Pedigree Dogs Exposed



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I saw tonight that the documentary "Pedigree Dogs Exposed" has finally made it onto US airwaves, and will be on BBC America this Thursday. 

Here is an excerpt from the press release: 

PEDIGREE DOGS EXPOSED – U.S. PREMIERE
In a controversial UK documentary that divided the British dog world, the practices and methods for breeding pedigree dogs are exposed with heartbreaking stories. A pug gasps for breath because his face is too flat, a Cavalier King Charles spaniel writhes in agony because of a brain condition and a distraught owner holds his beloved boxer who is fitting uncontrollably. The fallout from this documentary led to the BBC dropping its coverage of Crufts, the UK’s equivalent of the Westminster Show. This documentary examines how many breeds have been so exaggerated they’re unrecognizable from the fit and functional animals of a century ago. With international perspectives and testimony from top experts including The British Kennel Club, Pedigree Dogs Exposed unravels the historical, social and cultural reasons why purebred dogs today are in so much trouble. 
Pedigree Dogs Exposed premieres Thursday, December 10, 8:00 p.m. ET/PT

I hope you can tune in to see this eye-opening documentary... I know that we had a discussion about this last year, but now there's a whole new group of active members on here :wink:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice! I can't wait to watch this. Got the DVR set already!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I saw it a while back, I heard after it was aired, it got a lot of the sponsors for Crufts have pulled the plug on their financial support, which actually makes me glad because its nothing more then people trying to play god, I always found dog shows to be on the borderline of hilarity and disgust and I cant help but feel sorry for some of the dogs I see today that have such severe exhaggerates features, they cant run, they have a hard time breathing, plagued with numerous health issues, its like watching a crippled animal with broken spirit that will never get a chance to know what its like to be a normal dog.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I saw it a while back, I heard after it was aired, it got a lot of the sponsors for Crufts have pulled the plug on their financial support, which actually makes me glad because its nothing more then people trying to play god, I always found dog shows to be on the borderline of hilarity and disgust and I cant help but feel sorry for some of the dogs I see today that have such severe exhaggerates features, they cant run, they have a hard time breathing, plagued with numerous health issues, its like watching a crippled animal with broken spirit that will never get a chance to know what its like to be a normal dog.


Longest run-on sentence ever! Haha.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I do not believe I have this channel. 
Can I find it online anywhere? I would love to see it.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Try this...
Pedigree Dogs Exposed | Watch Free Documentary Online


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

I have seen this before!

I used to work for a show breeder. I helped train the dogs, I did some handling, I raised puppies, did kennel work. And after a year of "doggy politics" I no longer am a part of any showing.

there was sooooooo much going on outside of the AKC show ring i did not agree with.
breeding blue to blue collies, shelties, aussies, to get a really pretty blue (not double dilute), with some being double diluted and having the doubles put down rather blind, death or not because "there is enough out of standard dogs in the world as it is" (as i was told) or putting down a very out of standard puppy for the same reason.
having 60+ dogs that you never pay attention to until you decided you want to start showing a few.
breeding 3 or 4 litters at a time (but all were spoken for before hand....)

and then the standard of lots of breeds! AGH, I cannot stand what dog shows have done to the border collie. more like Barbie collie!
and the bull dogs, pugs, etc.

okay! off my soap box now


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info! I will be taping this one!:smile:


----------

